# beer:30 Open Bass Tournament



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

*Beer:30 **Open Bass Tournament** June 16th, 2012*​* at The Swamp House Marina*​​​*eThis will be the first of monthly tournaments, which will be held the 3rd saturday of each month.*​​*Official entry forms are available at Beer:30*​​*Contact Brett Johnson for additional information: 850**-698-4191*​​ 

*Entry Fees: *fees will be $80.00 per boat. *The entry fee includes lunker pot of $5.00 per boat, launch fees, and 2 meal tickets for fish fry afterwards.*
*Lunker Pot: *One lunker pot will be awarded each tournament. . Total weight will determine tie breaker
*Tournament Hours: *Safe daylight to 3:00 PM
*Pre Registration:* At Beer 30 Pub and Grub. Pre registration begins the first Monday after each tournament. Cut off time for pre registration will be 3:30 PM on Friday prior to the tournament.

*Tournament Rules *​*Participants and Registration: *This tournament is open to all. If you are 17 years of age younger, you must have a parent or guardian in the boat with you. A properly completed and signed form along with $80.00 entry (*Cash only) *must be received no later than the registration deadline. Entry fees are not refundable. *Registration deadline is 30 minutes prior to safe daylight.
Safety:* Safe boating conduct must be observed at all times by anglers. A US Coast Guard approved life preserver must be worn anytime the combustion engine is in operation. No alcoholic beverages or Illegal Drugs will be allowed in the boat during tournament hours. The tournament director or his designee will make a boat inspection prior to launch.
*Sportsmanship*: Competitors in this tournament are expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy, safety, and conservation at all times. Any infraction of these basic fundamentals may be deemed cause for disqualification.
*Tackle an Equipment*: Only artificial baits may be used. No live bait or prepared bait with the exception of pork or rind strips, chunks, etc. may be used.
*Boat and Motor*: Any boat and motor may be used, but all boats must have aerated live well,* in operating condition,* and all safety equipment.
*Permitted fishing Location*: All waters accessible by boat from tournament site may be fished. No fishing within fifty yards of launch site or within fifty yards of tournament anglers.
*Official Checkpoint*: all competitors must be within sight of the official checkpoint within regulation time (*TO BE ANNOUNCED AT EACH TOURNAMENT)*. A checkpoint will be determined at tournament registration. Boat numbers must be turned in at weigh site when returning to tournament headquarters. Check in time is 3:00 PM
*Scoring*: Winners will be determined by pounds and ounces of the total boat catch (both partners). At no time will competitors be allowed in their possession more then (5) largemouth, spotted, or red-eyed bass per boat. If more than the limits brought to the tournament site, this will result in automatic disqualification. The official length for bass will be measured using the belly board (12 inch). Short fish will result in the loss of largest fish. Four-ounce penalty assessed per dead fish brought to the tournament site. In case of tie, the largest fish will break the tie.
*Late Penalty*: Competitors who are not at the official checkpoint at the designated time are disqualified.
*Mandatory Polygraph Test*: I agree that if I place first or am randomly selected from other winning places, I will voluntarily take a polygraph examination (lie detector test) if I fail polygraph test I agree to forfeit all winnings for the tournament and are disqualified from future tournaments of this circuit.


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

Registration starts tonight at beer:30


----------

